# Model 3 details from Elon himself



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elon has been on a Twitter rampage answering all kinds of questions about Model 3.

Today we heard it will have a towing hitch option.

Just now he said the AWD option will cost less than the $5K cost of it for Model S.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716747844175142912
Seems to be an indication that Tesla wants to keep Model 3 options costs in check and keep them reasonable in order to increase the take rate. I think it's a good plan. I'll add more links as he responds.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tweet replies from Elon this afternoon
Ludicrous confirmed 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726210827699806208
And more cowbells (maybe more S/X related) 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726217505560121344


----------

